
At Pruitt’s E.P.A.: No Studies, No Data, No Rules (NY Times) - drallison
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/31/opinion/pruitt-epa-assault-science.html
======
drallison
"Scott Pruitt, the administrator of the Environmental Protection Agency, took
yet another step to muzzle the scientific inquiry that for years has informed
sound policy at an agency he seems determined to destroy." The EPA "No
Studies, No Data, No Rules" approach shows the anti-science bias of the Trump
Administration. Failing to understand and address environmental issues is an
existential failing the is likely to impact human survival.

